# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi X One glass build table

## raylo32

Printing ABS parts I found that using painters tape and a glue stick made the part adhere too well and every print job required me to remove the old torn up tape, clean up the tape adhesive residue, and apply new tape. I took a look at youtube and was intrigued by the idea of using a glass plate and hairspray that seemed especially to be good for printing ABS.  And I have to say it works fantastic.

I printed this Z axis shim from thingiverse https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1697935 and scaled it to 1/8" in the z axis since I was installing a 1/8" piece of glass.  You could probably get away with no shim if you want to adjust the wingnuts a lot... and adjust them back again if you wanted to do tape/PLA without the glass.  And the clips might not fit under the heated table.  Plus it takes only 5 seconds to remove the shim. This shim fits great and works well.

I picked up a picture frame from Michaels... it is a "floating" frame that had front and back 6x8" pieces of glass, so I have 2 pieces for about $8.00.  Maybe not as durable as the $$ boro-silicate stuff but no problems yet.    I picked up some magnetic clips from Staples... you don't need the magnets but these have a thin jaw that fits on the build table nicely. Using clips also allows you to remove one part and set aside to cool and immediately pop in another print job.  Got Aquanet (unscented!) at the grocery store and I was in business.

I am sure many of you vets here have already discovered this hack but man, it makes doing ABS so much easier and neater.

----------


## raylo32

Excellent, thanks.  I was wondering about that but haven't tried it yet.

----------

